# Careful out there!



## SheSaltGuy (Jul 22, 2015)

On June 19th, a man contracted Streptococcal Cellulitis while wading the Alan's Bight area near Rockport, TX. I'm sure many have heard about this already, just wanted to pass along the info. He was in the hospital for almost 2 weeks, but has recovered. Serious stuff...carry a bottle of bleach on your boat for cuts you may get out there.


----------

